# December 1st only Cafe Press free shipping



## PieSusan (Dec 1, 2008)

Discuss Cooking has merchandise for sale at Cafe Press. The group store can be found at:
DiscussCooking.com Online Store

Today, December 1st, they are offering free shipping--but only for today.
The coupon code is: FEMHOL14

Looks to me that there are lovely things for holiday presents. 

I imagine that some of the funds go to supporting the website. If that is so, could someone please verify it for me.
Thanks, Pie Susan


----------



## smoke king (Dec 2, 2008)

Wow-I didn't even know DC _had_ a store!! Cool!!

Hey-whos in charge of PR/advertising anyway?


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 3, 2008)

Andy R handles everything.  That's about all I know.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 4, 2008)

After Andy R took over as the new owner of DC - we started exploring several things like a new logo and the idea of an online store, and the idea of having items for sale with the DC logo even before we had decided on the new logo. 

The items shown on the online store site that PieSusan posted were "concept" ideas ... things that we could offer for sale with the DC logo ... the logo on those items was only 1 of the 5 first logo ideas proposed that we had to start to work from. It was, obviously, not the one we finally adopted - it was never the official DC logo. 

We did play with the idea of a DC online store - but it was removed after a few days because of several problems. I didn't realize this site still existed!

I'm sure that if there is an interest in such items with the "Official" DC Logo - Andy R might be persuaded to update the logo on those items.


----------



## PieSusan (Dec 11, 2008)

I, for one, would think it would be cool! On another board, we had a contest and the artsy folks came up with ideas and we voted on them. I recently gifted my t-shirt (it was signed by a foodtv chef) as a Christmas gift to someone. I also bought her an apron with our logo and I signed it MMMM Pie Susan.


----------

